

Twitter is a crowded bar - doty
http://fishbowl.pastiche.org/2015/05/12/twitter_is_a_crowded_bar/

======
BillFranklin
Interesting read.

> they're at the bar because everybody else makes it worth them being there,
> not the other way around.

doesn't just apply to celebrities.

~~~
giltleaf
Definite network effect, but I can say for me personally, I'm definitely not
using twitter to follow celebrities

